# The Biscuit Eater



## maker4life (Feb 23, 2011)

The entire original on youtube .


----------



## ABAChunter (Feb 23, 2011)

That's awesome. I know disney remade it in the 70's.


----------



## wilber85 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting that Joey.  Awesome movie.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Feb 23, 2011)

Fantastic! I just finished watching it. I been wanting to see it ever since Jay (redneckbillcollector) first told me about it 2 years ago. Thanks for posting it Joey!

Adam


----------



## chewy32 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dang I haven't ever missed that one but I just watched it. Why does all the good dogs alwayse die grrr


----------



## Coach K (Feb 24, 2011)

maker4life said:


> The entire original on youtube .



Best post of the year!  Well done maker.  Winner will be where to find DVD under 10$


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 24, 2011)

Two years ago I purchased the DVD at the state fair, I still have it, loaned it out to Aline but I don't know if she made a copy.  The DVD I have isn't copyrighted soooooooooo.....
Tis a good movie and has a huge place in local history (Albany), know the owner of the plantation (used to date her) and as a kid used to go to the theater where it premiered (theater is now empty building).


----------



## wilber85 (Feb 24, 2011)

There was a remake in 1972, but I cant find the 1940's version anywhere...please share if you find it.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 24, 2011)

The one posted here is the 40 version.....it aint that sorry excuse of a movie disney remake.  An interesting fact about this movie, it was one of the first, if not the first movie ever filmed on location......and that location was bluesprings plantation, albany ga.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Feb 25, 2011)

Jay,

To me, it looks like the plantation house in the movie is the big house at Gillionville Plantation.

Here are a couple shots to compare. 

Gillionville Today











The house in the movie





Man, just watching that movie and seeing the landscape makes it easy to see why they had the so many quail back then. 

Adam


----------



## maker4life (Feb 25, 2011)

Somebody posted this link on the PDJ board . I haven't tried to buy it so take it for what it's worth , I don't know if they actually have it or not .

http://www.cvmc.net/movie.jsp?movie_id=3691


----------



## Coach K (Feb 25, 2011)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Two years ago I purchased the DVD at the state fair, I still have it, loaned it out to Aline but I don't know if she made a copy.  The DVD I have isn't copyrighted soooooooooo.....
> Tis a good movie and has a huge place in local history (Albany), know the owner of the plantation (used to date her) and as a kid used to go to the theater where it premiered (theater is now empty building).


----------



## zzweims (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't copy it.  But I did watch it a few dozen times

Aline


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 28, 2011)

Great Post...saw this on AMC way back when I first really started getting into bird dogs with my first brittany...if I remember right, we watched the movie, then went out hunting


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ole Prom!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 1, 2011)

Adam, ironically, the big house you see in the movie with the columns and all is the back of the big house at bluesprings.  It was filmed 99% on bluesprings, the one part that wasn't was the lil boys at potter community center enquiring about the field trial (which was donated to the county by bluesprings).   But that is the big house on bluesprings, if you ever get out there you will see, it is just the back, not the front (which is where that dirt road goes and where the kennels are). I promise, I have been to and in both of them and heck, pretty much stayed in the big house at bluesprings during the bird season. The house at bluesprings does not have a collumned front, only the rear, the mud room and then gun room is right inside the door you see.  The room closest to the camera in the movie house was designed by edward vason jones and is kinda a trophy room that houses all the water colors done by Eisenhower that he gave each christmas until his death.


----------



## pine nut (Mar 2, 2011)

Ran across this thread last night.  Didn't watch it til this AM.  The wife and I both teared up.  Good movie!  Thanks for posting this Joey.


----------



## ROAM (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks for sharing...i can't believe i had never heard of this movie. Pretty cool that it was filmed 'around these parts' too!
First I loved 'old yeller,' then i found 'where the red fern grows'... but now this is with BIRD-DOGS! 

so from now on out my fiancee's little lap dog will be referred to as 'biscuit eater' haha.
this is now one of my all time favorite movies! thanks!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 3, 2011)

ROAM said:


> thanks for sharing...i can't believe i had never heard of this movie. Pretty cool that it was filmed 'around these parts' too!
> First I loved 'old yeller,' then i found 'where the red fern grows'... but now this is with BIRD-DOGS!
> 
> so from now on out my fiancee's little lap dog will be referred to as 'biscuit eater' haha.
> this is now one of my all time favorite movies! thanks!



When you are saying "around these parts" I am assuming you mean Georgia, 'cause Albany is almost as far from the 'boro as you can get and still be in Georgia......(I am born and reared in Albany and a graduate of Georgia Southern).


----------



## quackwacker (Mar 3, 2011)

wilber85 said:


> There was a remake in 1972, but I cant find the 1940's version anywhere...please share if you find it.



Disney has never released this on video.  The remake is on video I have a copy of that one.

Somebody give Walt a call and see if he can hook us up!


----------



## bbducks (Mar 3, 2011)

redneck_billcollector said:


> When you are saying "around these parts" I am assuming you mean Georgia, 'cause Albany is almost as far from the 'boro as you can get and still be in Georgia......(I am born and reared in Albany and a graduate of Georgia Southern).



After albany you still got about an hour and half to the florida line


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 3, 2011)

quackwacker said:


> Disney has never released this on video.  The remake is on video I have a copy of that one.
> 
> Somebody give Walt a call and see if he can hook us up!



The original movie wasn't done by Disney, the sorry excuse for a remake was.  The 1940 version (the one posted ) was done by Paramount.


----------



## quackwacker (Mar 3, 2011)

redneck_billcollector said:


> The original movie wasn't done by Disney, the sorry excuse for a remake was.  The 1940 version (the one posted ) was done by Paramount.



But I think Disney owns the rights to it now.  I could be mistaken.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 3, 2011)

I have the 1940 original version on DVD and there is not a mention of Disney on it at all.  I know the owners of Bluesprings Plantation commissioned 10 copies back some 10 or so years ago, I do not know if I got one of those copies.  Apparently you can commission a copy of a real old movie (there is a company online that was gonna do it for me with this movie) but it cost so dang much, I luckly stumbled across a copy at the state fair a copuple of years ago for around 15 or so dollars at the time I was debating commissioning a copy.  It is in a case with a pic from the movie and has paramount pictures on the case.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 3, 2011)

bbducks said:


> After albany you still got about an hour and half to the florida line



I know that, it was just when I drove home from college way back then it seemed like the longest dang trip I had ever taken.


----------



## ROAM (Mar 8, 2011)

redneck_billcollector said:


> When you are saying "around these parts" I am assuming you mean Georgia, 'cause Albany is almost as far from the 'boro as you can get and still be in Georgia......(I am born and reared in Albany and a graduate of Georgia Southern).




yeah, Georgia. Even though it is quite a trip over to Albany, I'm proud that the movie was made over there.  I bet you are exceptionally nostalgic about the movie with it practically being filmed in your backyard.
I too am a GSU graduate, I came here to school and ended up starting my career with the University. Go Eagles!


----------



## PJPOINTER (Mar 10, 2011)

Great movie! I have a copy on vhs just about worn out.
First time I saw movie I named my next pointer Promise.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 10, 2011)

I reckon Promise was a popular name for pointers amongst younger hunters down here.  I know in my youth I had a Promise or two.


----------



## d33rslayer101 (Sep 28, 2011)

i know this is a old thread but i just come across it. The house is the main house at Gillionville Plantation. I know this because i have work on Gillionville for several years and have spoken with Mr. Thompson(owner of Gillionville) about the movie. I had even heard him make mention to friends of his while i was out hunting them that there is a possibility of them re-makeing the movie. Not saying that some of the movie wasnt filmed at the MountCastle's property (Blue Springs). Just saying that the house and alot of the movie was filmed on Gillionville.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I sure wish they'd do a remake. That would be neat to see.

Adam


----------

